# Great blades



## Karson

I picked up 4 Independence III MK Morse blades on ebay. I'm going to have to shorten them for my bandsaw. They are bi-metal blades. I've also got some carbide tipped blades that I need to weld up.

I've used Laguna Resaw King blades and they are great and give a nice smooth surface. I had one that they wouldn't sharpen because the blade had so many cracks in the blade. I've got another one that is fractured. So for the price I'm not very happy with their blades. The cut quality is great but the blade life sucks. For $175.00 a blade I would have expected more.

Good luck on your conversion from logs to planks.


----------



## b2rtch

Sawdust2; what is " Fortune's method"?
Thanks


----------



## cmaxnavy

What was the cost of your MK Morse blade?


----------



## b2rtch

Sawdust2, I found the answer to my question.


----------



## Sawdust2

Fortune has condensed the "How to" on the bandsaw in an easy to follow 8 page article in an old FWW, I refer to it more often than any other article. Our guild once had a seminar and the instructor actually showed how to compensate for drift by running a board partway up the blade to determine the drift then scribing a line that paralleled the board and then adjusting the fence to match that line. That was way too time consuming. 
Following Fortune's method I've never taken more than 3 minutes to properly align the blade and get perfectly repeatable cuts every time.


----------



## buffalosean

I've never used these blades. So the review was most helpful. thank you


----------



## Brian86

I never tried using these blades. I am using a HaltBar Sagen Blade. Same thing, I am using a carbide tipped blades. I am going to try that blade to compare. Thank you for the review.


----------

